# µTORRNT: How to Add List of Active TRackers??



## ashu888ashu888 (May 31, 2008)

Huys, I wanted to know that How can I add a list of Active Trackers in my µTORRENT ? if there is any option of that sort ?? (to ge better speeds)...

Here is a list of Active Trackers tha i wanan add (if it can be added) in µTORRENT:
h ttp://tk.comicat.com:80/announceh ttp://tpb.tracker.prq.to:80/announceh ttp://eztv.tracker.thepiratebay.org:80/announceh ttp://tracker.bitnova.info:6969/announceh ttp://tracker5.istole.it:60500/announceh ttp://trackeri2.rarbg.com:80/announceh ttp://gamebt.ali213.net:8000/announce.phph ttp://torrent-download.to:5869/announce.php___________________________________Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 31, 2008)

Right click any torrent within uTorrent and click Properties. Now paste the tracker URL into the text-box, leaving an empty line between each URL.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 1, 2008)

Or if you have another torrent for the same files, but with different trackers, just double click the torrent in explorer, uTorrent asks you if you want to import the trackers from the torrent file.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jun 1, 2008)

Ok, thanx for the reply guys.. it was useful...

But, if a torrent is from a pRivate Tracker say Demonoid, so, shud the DHT adn PEER EXCHAGE be checked ?? in the properties of that pasrticular  torrent ?? or shud it be unChecked ??

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 2, 2008)

Demonoid is not a private tracker. Its semi-private meaning you need an account to download the torrent file, but you dont need an account to actually download the files. Say your friend gives you a torrent file he downloaded from demonoid, you can download using that torrent. And for a private tracker, uncheck dht and peer exchange.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jun 2, 2008)

^^ thanx alot...

btw, from where can i get  a  list of pvt. trackers?? so that the next time u d/laod a torrent, i will make sure whice onesa re pvt. adn wich are not..


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 2, 2008)

That would be violating the rules of this forum since tracker lists contain adult trackers, pirated soft/games trackers etc. google for "trackers list"


----------

